# Looking to buil a new gaming system



## SARGE55 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hello I am looking to build a new gaming system any tips would help as to where to do it and the most cost efficient way for a high end gaming pc


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi, we like to know this stuff before saying anything =)

Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?


Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?


Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?


Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?


Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?


Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?


Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?


Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?


Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?


Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, monitor, or other items included?


Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?


Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?


Location: What country do you live in?


----------



## SARGE55 (Sep 10, 2007)

Budget: between 1000 to 3000 willing to spend

Brands: no particulars other then nvidia

Multitasking: usually downloading and or burning cd/dvds while surfing the web

Gaming: yes plan to do intense gaming especially newer nex-gen games

Calculations: not really other then burning media

Overclocking: don't really like doing this

Storage: don't really need anything particular as i have a 500gb Maxtor drive i can put in

OS: xp or vista

Case: As small as possible

Accessories: not really needed as i have all that

Monitor: would like a flatscreen 19" or 21" wide or regular but as stated above not really 
needed

Stores: anywhere really just most affordable and or closest
Location: Canada, Alberta

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

While i do have to go to sleep now matt or someone else will help you, just for peace of mind you shoul be able to get a killer gaming rig for that amount =)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Last though is you should get vista for dx10


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Last though is you should get vista for dx10


i agree 100% here the games you were talking about are all dx10 games.vista is the only operating system that supports dx10.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

let me ask you something have you ever built a computer before?


----------



## SARGE55 (Sep 10, 2007)

I sure have not


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

pharoah said:


> let me ask you something have you ever built a computer before?


Even if he has not he will learn :grin:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

thats ok we have talked people through builds before.i was just curious about that.


----------



## SARGE55 (Sep 10, 2007)

good stuff
that would be great


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok as far as a case you said as small as possible.would you like something flashly with side windows,or a more basic case?


----------



## SARGE55 (Sep 10, 2007)

just a basic case is fine i don't really need anything fancy


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok just one more? is this where you normally shop at

http://www.memoryexpress.com/index.php?PageTag=&SID=


----------



## SARGE55 (Sep 10, 2007)

normally yeah there is a shop where i live called john wayne's computing that i also visit every know and then either one
but they don't have a website that i know of because they are just like a smaller independent place


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

case
motherboard
cpu
video card
power supply
memory
windows vista home premium
monitor 22inch lg
front fan that case only comes with one rear fan.

you said you had a hard drive,but do you need a dvd/cd drive?


----------



## SARGE55 (Sep 10, 2007)

no i have one of those also


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

SARGE55 said:


> no i have one of those also


ok no need to add one then.


----------



## SARGE55 (Sep 10, 2007)

but that would be all i need that stuff listed up above


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yes thats all you need other than your hard drive,and dvd drive.


----------



## SARGE55 (Sep 10, 2007)

awesome thanks for the info
you have been an awesome help


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your welcome that system will be able to play games for some time to come.:wave:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Make sure to throw out the psu that comes with the case and you may want to look at a motherboard with active north bridge or atleast a copper cooler


----------



## SARGE55 (Sep 10, 2007)

Would this power supply:
OCZ 600W StealthXStream Power Supply w/ Quad +12V
be enough to run this card:
eVGA e-GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB PCI-E w/ Dual DVI, HDTV-Out


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

SARGE55 said:


> Would this power supply:
> OCZ 600W StealthXStream Power Supply w/ Quad +12V
> be enough to run this card:
> eVGA e-GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB PCI-E w/ Dual DVI, HDTV-Out



the hardware team folks always say to get at least a 750 watt power supply to run 8800 series cards.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Nah is 700+watt quallity


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is a power supply that would meet your needs.

http://www.memoryexpress.com/index....dProductDetail.php&DisplayProductID=9037&SID=


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow thats a good deal


----------

